# New school plumbing lab



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

The school that I attend for my apprenticeship just got a bunch of money last year and now we actually have a plumbing lab to work in. Though it is still in the building process it has a long way to come yet. There is an open house for the opening of it in 2 weeks so there are more pictures to come as the lab gets finished.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome, fhrace.
Thanks for taking a pic of the plan, too. I see your loop/circuit venting is done similar to how we do. Wet venting differs only slightly.

Very cool. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

We also have a never ending supply of tools coming in. Ridgid pipe cam with the dvd burner. 3 rigid sewer and drain machines. I believe we plan on blowing up water balloons putting them in the pipe and then backing up the drain to use the drain machines. 

The classroom part of it is actually connected. Just all one open area. Each person gets a desk that is motor built into it that raises and lowers the test by the push of a button. Also has a button that raises a 24 computer monitor out of the desk so there is always a open work area when the computers are not being used.

I'll have to take a some more pictures


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

fhrace said:


> We also have a never ending supply of tools coming in. Ridgid pipe cam with the dvd burner. 3 rigid sewer and drain machines. I believe we plan on blowing up water balloons putting them in the pipe and then backing up the drain to use the drain machines.
> 
> The classroom part of it is actually connected. Just all one open area. Each person gets a desk that is motor built into it that raises and lowers the test by the push of a button. Also has a button that raises a 24 computer monitor out of the desk so there is always a open work area when the computers are not being used.
> 
> I'll have to take a some more pictures


Yea fer sure!
Holy guacamole! Pretty high tech shtuff since when I went to school! Back then they were just working on a roof for us. Shingled the whole dang thing with roof flashings! :laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Neat! I'm in school for HVAC in addition to my plumbing work and we share the same classroom as the plumbing students. The comm. college only has a semester long class to get people some basic knowledge to land an apprentice job. I snapped some pics this week, I'll post up soon.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

It's pretty exciting. Acrylic water softners are pretty neat too.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

thats how school should be baby!!!!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice !!


----------

